# Time was taken from us.



## playingthevillain

Hey could anyone give me the translation for 'Time was taken from us' into Japanese characters for me? If you can it would be appreciated!

 Thanks


----------



## mcabr

時間が好き

that is what you are looking for. I don't think you should get a tattoo of  Japanese unless you know how to read and write what you want to get.


----------



## A.K

mcabr said:
			
		

> 時間が好き
> 
> that is what you are looking for. I don't think you should get a tattoo of  Japanese unless you know how to read and write what you want to get.


Doesn't that mean "I like time" ?


----------



## mcabr

A.K said:
			
		

> Doesn't that mean "I like time" ?


haha yeah. Read the second sentence in my post.


----------



## kamome

...maybe I'm a very dummy one, but I can't understand the real meaning of the sentence you asked to translate in nihongo...and, not meant to be any unkind, but I dare say that the above joke was some too much mean to our english friend, mcabr様...ね？
...out of all that, 「LOL!　時間が好きですことが可笑しい肯定だ、ね！」　

かもめ。


----------



## Brazilian dude

I would say 時間はわたしたちからとられました (jikan wa watashitachi kara toraremashita).


Brazilian dude


----------



## kamome

I agree, if the meaning was about WE WERE "stolen" OF OUR TIME: 

「僕達に時間を取られた~盗まれた」　
"bokutachi ni jikan o torareta/nusumareta" (informal)

「私達・・・取ラレ増した~・・・盗まれました」
"watashitachi toraremashita/nusumaremashita" (formal) 

かもめ。​


----------



## Brazilian dude

> 取ラレ*増*した


Your ME or whatever it is is playing tricks on you.

I don't think を could be used in these examples since we don't have the direct object anymore, but the subject of a passive verb.  I'd definitely use ga.

Brazilian dude


----------



## kamome

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> "Your ME or whatever it is is playing tricks on you...I don't think を could be used"
> 
> 
> _...I see now, BD, thanks - I hadn't noticed that IME selection when typing - and, although easily considering_ 「時間」 _the "stolen object", I find your suggestion to_ 「が」 _more suitable - you know, in a recent post we were just speaking about the appreciated growing use of _「を」_ in "alternance/misunderstandable sentences" to _「が」.
> 
> 
> かもめ。


----------



## Flaminius

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> I don't think を could be used in these examples since we don't have the direct object anymore, but the subject of a passive verb.  I'd definitely use ga.



There is still the direct object in its own place and role.  The passive sentence can take both が and を.  An unequivocally _in situ_ direct object would be;

Taro-wa Hanako-ni saifu-o torare-ta.
Taro-Nom Hanako-BY wallet-Acc take-Passive-Past.
太郎は花子に財布を取られた。
Eng: Taro had his wallet stolen by Hanako.

A corresponding positive construction would be;

Hanako-wa Taro-no saifu-o totta.
Hanako-Topic Taro-Gen wallet-Acc take-Past.
花子は太郎の財布を取った。
Eng: Hanako stole Taro's wallet.

What is known as passive in Japanese denotes the subject undergoing certain action (which could be a full sentence with an object noun) involuntarily.

Flaminius bonae voluntatis


----------



## kamome

Flaminius said:
			
		

> There is still the direct object in its own place and role. The passive sentence can take both が and を.
> 
> _...thanks, Flamini amice - I supposed I wasn't all that wrong, this time..._
> 
> かもめ


----------

